# DS #3626: Tokyo Beat Down (USA)



## T-hug (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4768^^


----------



## mrgone (Apr 7, 2009)

ui, first


----------



## Julian017 (Apr 7, 2009)

mrgone said:
			
		

> ui, first



Go back to 4chan.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 7, 2009)

Bout Time


----------



## manaphy4ever (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool its dumped  cant wait to play this game ^^


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 7, 2009)

Quick review/preview:



Mmmh... Reminds me of Gekido for the original PlayStation, but I can't say I'm excited about this game.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might try it!


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 7, 2009)

Just grabbed it, here's the icon





Whatever the hell it's supposed to be

EDIT:  First impressions are that it has potential but it controls like a bit of a dog and the camera seems too zoomed in to get much idea of what's happening.  Maybe Streets pf Rage et all were as clunky as this to control and I'm just remembering them through rose tinted specs.  I'll certainly give it a fair wack though, I miss the old side scrollers.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 7, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just grabbed it, here's the icon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's the... thingy... from Touch Detective, which is also made by Atlus. Nice in-joke there


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Apr 7, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just grabbed it, here's the icon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope streets of rage was smooth controls (except the first maybe) and this is a piece of shit.


----------



## geminisama (Apr 7, 2009)

Took long enough. Here's to hoping it's good.


----------



## Strider (Apr 7, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ...Maybe Streets pf Rage et all were as clunky as this to control and I'm just remembering them through rose tinted specs.



No. You remember them as they are. I still play Streets of Rage (mostly 2) to this day, and the controls are perfect. Nothing in terms of beat-em-ups today even comes close. Sorry to stray a bit offtopic.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2009)

Its a cheap average fighter, for some reason people are hyped about it.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 7, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought as much, this seems incredibly rushed.  Even back in the 90s you'd expect a game like this to have a 2-player mode, the ability to attack while jumping, a different animation if you're walking down to when you're walking sideways and, you know, at least an options menu rather than just a screen saying "press start to go straight into the game."


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah really its embarrassing for a modern game to be inferior to Streets of Rage in every single way. Im not sure why anyone was looking forward to this, maybe cause theres nothing else in the genre but its horrible. I bet if it was released back in 16bit days it would have got bad reviews then, so now its just unacceptable.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

I haven't even heard of this game before someone mentioned it on GBAtemp a few days ago.

Thanks for the video Joey Ravn. Now I know what it is and that I doesn't want to play it.


----------



## Strider (Apr 7, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Yeah really its embarrassing for a modern game to be inferior to Streets of Rage in every single way. Im not sure why anyone was looking forward to this, maybe cause theres nothing else in the genre but its horrible. I bet if it was released back in 16bit days it would have got bad reviews then, so now its just unacceptable.



The sad thing is, many genres that had evolved in 2D restarted from prehistoric stoneage in 3D.


----------



## Domination (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like its a love it or hate it game many critics; gave it mediocre scores: http://www.gamerankings.com/ds/945036-toky...down/index.html

Still going to try it cos we hardly get much beat em' up games on the ds.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Quick review/preview:



Yeah, after playing a bit of the Japanese version, I think Destructoid kind of hit the nail on the head with their review. But I'm still interested in the game...for all the reasons they listed, really. The controls were disappointing, though. I'm all about beat`em-up repetition, but the delayed responsiveness was frustrating.


----------



## N-TG (Apr 7, 2009)

It a blast from the past... I always wanted a one-man army game for the ds...a new one though since all the others are already beaten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for all you that compare it with Streets of Rage... Back then they were selling playability and Story... Now they sell Graphics...

They are pretty much destroyed the gaming industry


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2009)

Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble & Star Wars Episode III are far far better than this.  I guess this is all we're gonna get, its not like these games sell.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 7, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble & Star Wars Episode III are far far better than this.  I guess this is all we're gonna get, its not like these games sell.



Don't forget TMNT3: Mutant Nightmare. One of the best beat'em ups in a Nintendo handheld, IMO.



(Sorry for the bad quality video, it's the best I could find.)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble & Star Wars Episode III are far far better than this.  I guess this is all we're gonna get, its not like these games sell.



Well, Double Trouble's better than a lot of DS games, in my opinion. But come on, you gotta love the humor here. The first mission has you beating the snot out of a bunch dudes for a dine-and-dash.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm liking it, though. Once you figure out to dash out of the way of everything, it can be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 7, 2009)

What the hell is it about? Boxart looks so-so.


----------



## ryukyus (Apr 7, 2009)

finally, I thought  people were scared to upload this game or something.

just started playing, the graphic is real good, and the game play also, very nice game


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Apr 7, 2009)

old school


----------



## Rayder (Apr 7, 2009)

I like it.  For me, it's certainly better than the plethora of boring RPG's we keep getting.  I REALLY wish there would be more old-school goodness on the DS.  I figured the DS and its weak specs would have been a haven for old-school games. It was why I bought a DS. Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## hova1 (Apr 7, 2009)

if you're one of the people who doesn't like the game, then you're just not a cool enough dude.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like Lewis Cannon


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm finding this pretty fun actually, even though the controls are kinda a pain.


----------



## Jei (Apr 7, 2009)

People were talking about March... come on, April is the best month right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was waiting for it. I've played the japanese and liked a lot - it's simple-minded fun and the story looks like a good laugh.

Also, everyone talking about Streets of Rage, I'm sad no one loves Double Dragon as much as I do...


----------



## moose3 (Apr 7, 2009)

So the consensus is if you like this genre, or tried the game and you wanted to like it but just couldn't... go for JEnesisDS+Streets of Rage. or NeoDS if the NeoGeo had any good side scrolling fighters?


----------



## DS1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jei said:
			
		

> People were talking about March... come on, April is the best month right there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah me too, Double Dragon was always my favorite. But of course, Streets of Rage was Genesis, while NES and SNES had Double Dragon 1-3 and Super. Anyway I don't know what that has to do with this terrible game.


----------



## 754boy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Its a cheap average fighter, for some reason people are hyped about it.



I think its because side scrolling brawlers are super rare these days. I grew up on stuff like Double Dragon and Final Fight and those were some of the best time I had as a kid, especially multiplayer. This game is average at best but every now and then it feels good to just pull out a game and kick some ass. I sure hope someone revives Double Dragon though.


----------



## Speed Freak (Apr 7, 2009)

Jei said:
			
		

> People were talking about March... come on, April is the best month right there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like double dragon! Spent sooooo many hours playing it on my Sega Master System when I was a kid! I could beat the crap out of the bad guys and it was easy enough for me to beat the game (which I didn't manage to do on final fight, a few years later).

As for this game, as soon as I get home from work (3 hours from now) I'll give it a go!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> if you're one of the people who doesn't like the game, then you're just not a cool enough dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yeah, just that name alone tells you all you need to know about the game's sense of humor (loose cannon). I'm also having a great time with it. I really didn't know what to expect after playing the little bit of the Japanese version I'd played, but I got used to the controls, and the game is funny as hell. A riot of people waiting for the launch of a new gaming system? Totally my kind of camp.

Only thing I'm kind of disappointed by is that they don't make use of those driving sequences for gameplay -- at least not that I've seen so far. The graphics are so good and the premise is right, that adding some short driving sequences would have been a great way to mix up the gameplay, I think.

Anyway, I think Tamsoft (you know...the guys and gals who gave us Onechanbara) did a fine job with this game. Great presentation, fun but simple beat`em-up gameplay, and a funny as hell story and characters.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Apr 7, 2009)

How did this topic come this far with no mention of Final Fight or any of the other Capcom beat 'em ups? They practically owned that era in arcades.

This game is fine to me. It has a lot of charisma and moves. I cut scenes are great and you get to use different guns one of which is part of your combos.


----------



## crook (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't wanna be an comic joe, ninja turtle or star wars muppet - I wanna be a cop and kill the bad guys (in the game) so this game wins!


----------



## Rayder (Apr 7, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Jei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erm....Genesis had Double Dragon too.  1-3 and 5.  5 was just a ono-on-one fighting game though.

I wonder if this game will unlock any difficulty levels after beating it.  Seems kinda easy.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! Well, I'll tell you one thing I DON'T like about this game is the save system. I just went back to the game after putting away for a bit, and I realized...it doesn't auto-save. I assumed because it brings you back to a map and doesn't ask you about saving, it auto-saved. When I left off, I had just finished the level where you play as the capt. recalling having met the kung fu dude in red. Now I have to redo everything before that. Holy shit!


----------



## Calafas (Apr 7, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Wow! Well, I'll tell you one thing I DON'T like about this game is the save system. I just went back to the game after putting away for a bit, and I realized...it doesn't auto-save. I assumed because it brings you back to a map and doesn't ask you about saving, it auto-saved. When I left off, I had just finished the level where you play as the capt. recalling having met the kung fu dude in red. Now I have to redo everything before that. Holy shit!



I didnt have a clue what to do in that level.  I got to the second room I think, and went all the way thru it to some big old doors, that I couldnt get through?  There was like something sparkly at the end of that room next to the door, but I couldnt do anything?

Also, I too assumed it was auto-save, but that was only 1 level in, so was'nt that bad


----------



## Djay187 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I like it.  For me, it's certainly better than the plethora of boring RPG's we keep getting.  I REALLY wish there would be more old-school goodness on the DS.  I figured the DS and its weak specs would have been a haven for old-school games. It was why I bought a DS. Boy, was I wrong.


Gotta say I couldn't agree with you more, even though I really like Avalon Code I'm so bored with all the RPG's, random battle up comes a menu, press attack so on and so on.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 7, 2009)

Calafas said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, it asks if you want to save after a few stages.  You get 3 slots.  It saves after a day in gametime.   Real Time Save FTW! It should have saved after every stage.  That would have made too much sense I guess.

Calafas, pick up the little sparkly.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well each to their own I guess.  I liked the first one on GBA but it got boring afterwards for me.  The GBA TMNT movie game was fine too.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 7, 2009)

This is terrible, waste on bandwith.


----------



## Hisiru (Apr 7, 2009)

this is a pretty fun game to me, and i learned some new moves (actually some of the moves increase your combo and nothing more). I dont like Viewtful Joe, but i like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@edit
you have to get used to not feel in a game with a gameplay locked, especially when you will run.


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Apr 7, 2009)

Apparently the controls suck according to other people who have played it so I won't waste my time, but since you guys are talking about Streets of Rage, check out this potentially vaporware project that if released will be awesome as hell, the earlier version was pretty fun, if a bit buggy. 

Streets of Rage Remake Project


----------



## referencer (Apr 7, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just grabbed it, here's the icon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goomba with a police hat.


----------



## kjean (Apr 8, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funghi.


----------



## Kevin242 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm surprised at all the hate for this one.  The controls are fine and the game is fun.   I already played Final Fight, Double Dragon, Streets of Rage... this is new and to whoever is reading this:   If you like this type of side scrolling beat em up, don't believe the hype give it a try!


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Its a cheap average fighter, for some reason people are hyped about it.


I think you passed good word of it at some point. Seriously, every game you even put a little interest in sets a chain reaction through GBAtemp. Remember when you got everybody excited about insecticide?


----------



## Hisiru (Apr 8, 2009)

Indeed, the controls are fine for me too. I also played Final fight (1, 2 and 3), Double dragon, streets of rage (1,2 and 3), and i think the Tokyo beat down is a very good game.

i found 4 scrolls of hability, the first one was hard =/, had to kill 5 guys without taking coup.... some of the scrolls give more combo.


----------



## Kaos (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm enjoying this game, but does anybody know how to combo into shooting? I'm trying to do it in training, but I can't work out how.


----------



## Moots (Apr 8, 2009)

cool casey10 said:
			
		

> Bout Time




har har.


----------



## freestyler_rmg (Apr 8, 2009)

street of rage, captain commando, knights of valour... I miss that ol' good time...


----------



## gbaelink (Apr 8, 2009)

It is great! Must try~


----------



## Kaos (Apr 8, 2009)

I worked out how to combo into the gun. Simply press X and Y together when the "shoot" option is available in the combo.


----------



## Hisiru (Apr 8, 2009)

@Kaos

Thanks man.


----------



## wii_go (Apr 8, 2009)

wahou, what the hell... looks good but playable horrible... so, let's try it a bit... to see... what ever... heu...nope nothing more.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 8, 2009)

shucks i was really hoping this would be good but i guess don't judge before u play


----------



## kesadisan (Apr 8, 2009)

the game icon
lol it's the mascot of Success game or Tamsoft


----------



## Rayder (Apr 8, 2009)

During the course of the game, that icon was used in the story as a bomb decoy.


----------



## Strider (Apr 8, 2009)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> Apparently the controls suck according to other people who have played it so I won't waste my time, but since you guys are talking about Streets of Rage, check out this potentially vaporware project that if released will be awesome as hell, the earlier version was pretty fun, if a bit buggy.
> 
> Streets of Rage Remake Project



You don't seem to know that versions of it have already been released, and it's quite good!

http://www.bombergames.net/sorr_project/?page_id=2
http://www.bombergames.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1012

Edit: hm, apparently you did after all, talking about 'earlier versions' -- how can you talk about vaporware then?!


----------



## CannonBallZ (Apr 8, 2009)

This game is pretty badass, I like the over the top 80's police movie feel. The controls are reasonable. I don't know why there's so much complaints.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 8, 2009)

...getting this shit off my flash card asap


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 8, 2009)

Neon_Abyss said:
			
		

> Apparently the controls suck according to other people who have played it so I won't waste my time, but since you guys are talking about Streets of Rage, check out this potentially vaporware project that if released will be awesome as hell, the earlier version was pretty fun, if a bit buggy.
> 
> Streets of Rage Remake Project




It's not vaporware, they have working versions of the game.  That you can download.  And play.  And I did that years ago, and it was an enjoyable experience, I'm not sure what you're referring to as far as buggy controls, and there have even been ports of their project to other systems via homebrew.  I wish someone would make a Wii release, no, not motion controls, I'd love to use the classic controller on my TV with this one with a friend.


----------



## dryo (Apr 8, 2009)

the game just got repetitive,sucked ass.


----------



## Firedrake1 (Apr 9, 2009)

This game is a blast!


----------



## Ceesjah (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol after i read this topic this game was the greatest dissapointment of the month for me.. Gosh this sucks so bad.. :S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'd almost prefer Dora the explorer over this xD


----------



## Porkdish (Apr 9, 2009)

How can you dislike a game where the official police uniform for female officers is a halter top, micro shorts, cheer squad jacket and a leather garter.

Shut up and be men easily swayed by... swaying things.


----------



## 754boy (Apr 9, 2009)

Porkdish said:
			
		

> Shut up and be men easily swayed by... swaying things.



Like that ass in your avatar huh


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 9, 2009)

Porkdish said:
			
		

> How can you dislike a game where the official police uniform for female officers is a halter top, micro shorts, cheer squad jacket and a leather garter.
> 
> Shut up and be men easily swayed by... swaying things.



I agree! Rika Hyodo is hot!

About the gameplay though. I thought the game looked decent, but when I read some of the comments here yesterday, I decided it wouldn't be good because of all the control issues and stuff. But then I watched this review and I decided it was worth a try. I really like the game. I haven't found a game worth picking up in a while but this ones not half bad. I guess its just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Neon_Abyss (Apr 9, 2009)

By Vaporware I mean the latest version seems it in some ways because of the time between releases and the ambitious way they are constantly adding features. It makes me nervous, (especially after seeing how far back the updates go) that this game could become too big and the dev could tire out before it becomes ready.


----------



## Synsane (Apr 9, 2009)

Porkdish said:
			
		

> How can you dislike a game where the official police uniform for female officers is a halter top, micro shorts, cheer squad jacket and a leather garter.
> 
> Shut up and be men easily swayed by... swaying things.



Because most guys aren't attracted to shitty pixelated characters/graphics.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah, I'm at the end of day 5 and i couldn't get past it, in anger i shut off the ds and then turned it back on, went to start up the game and forgot about the shitty saving system where you only get to save at the end of each chapter. Now I'm pissed. I was actually into this game but I prolly wont play it again because I'd have to play all the way up to where I was and then get stuck again.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 10, 2009)

This and Don King Boxing are carrying me through until the next FUN old-school game comes along.


For peeps getting their butts kicked in this game.....you guys skipped the story didn't you?  Very early in the game they told you how to dodge bullets and various other techniques to whoop some ass.  Don't forget those lessons if you DID read it.

The guy is better with punches, the girl is better with kicks.  Forget the grab moves, they don't do enough damage to be worth it.  Running and then hitting punch can knock over the enemies so they don't surround you.  Up-up/down-down will dodge bullets. Jump is completely useless, as is pulling out your gun.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't even missed one word in the story. Dodging bullets never helps me. It never works. Especially when I get surrounded. This is one fault they made in the game and it usually happens in boss fights. When there is a swarm of guys and they all have guns, you get knocked down in a corner and you cant get up because they are constantly shooting. You eventually die. They need a re spawn effect where you are blinking for a few seconds. Anyways, I tried to cruise through and get back where I was but now all of the sudden I'm having trouble on parts that I never did. This sucks. I NEVER do this, but this game is one exception. I'm just gunna wait wait till some cheats come out and get unlimited health. I am ashamed of myself but I don't know why I'm having so many problems in this game. It was incredibly easy until Day 5.


----------



## Martiin (Apr 10, 2009)

the AI's piss me off..
i find this game BLanD


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 10, 2009)

Got raped in the corner being constantly knocked down by bullets. I'm at Shibuya.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 11, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Zippy from Rainbow after a night out


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 11, 2009)

Mr. Mocha shot the rocket at me when I was next to him and it hit both of us. I survived with 1 health, and Mr. Mocha survives with almost all of his health. That's lame. Yep I'm definitely waiting for cheats.


Oh look, kick/punch dashing works wonders on gangbanging goons.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 12, 2009)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Joey Ravn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought after I saw it...
but I can't remember much about that series...
I last saw an episode about... 10 years ago?
anyway, this game is wierd... not good... but not bad...


----------



## Kaos (Apr 14, 2009)

You can save whenever you want. Just go to the police station-office-save.

I still can't workout a failproof method of shooting in combos, though.

And there are two different endings.


----------



## terminator99 (Apr 14, 2009)

This game is ok i suppose but would'nt it be good if SEGA made "Streets of Rage 4" just for the NDS?

http://www.streetsofrage.net/streets_of_rage_4.htm


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 16, 2009)

The in-game combos suck. You would have to do it like 7 times just to kill one guy. I just tap y til the guy dies.


----------



## GodMedia (Apr 19, 2009)

Controls were okay, playable. Game is good, pretty fun.

What makes it best is that it is so much like City Hunter, the old manga/anime/Jackie Chan movie story. In that respect, it's a very good adaptation to a videogame.


----------

